# BJJ in Australia.



## compleks (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey,

I have just started training in BJJ and havent yet bought a decent gi. 

I was wondering if anyone knows of a good place in Melbourne where I can buy one? I'm not looking for anything special, just a plain, strong, reliable gi that will stand up to the training. Are there any shops that sell good quality products? I would prefer to go in and have a look around for my first purchase, but from what I heard it's probably easier and cheaper to buy online.

Anyway, if anyone can recommend some good brands, places, or sites it would be much appreciated, as would any other advice or input.

Thanks heaps.


----------



## WilliamJ (Jun 8, 2005)

Atama makes a nice gi and you can order it over the internet. My advice, don't spend the money on a double weave, go with a single. Double weaves are too hard to move in.

Alternatively a good Judo gi will work just as well and probably will be cheaper.


----------



## compleks (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks alot William,
I have heard good things about atama gis, they seem to be pretty popular. Has anyone got a link that explains the difference between weaves? Is gold weave in between single and double weave?
I have just torn through 2 judo gis, so I think I will have to spend a bit more to get something that will hopefully last. Also, I'm not familiar with the bjj gi sizes, does anyone know where I can find a chart with all the sizes and height/weight for each?
Thanks again everyone./


----------



## WilliamJ (Jun 9, 2005)

It's your lucky day, I did a search for Atama gi's and found this.

http://www.ultimatefightingarts.com/Atama/Gis.html

And they specifically mention Austrailia in the ad and give a phone number for the fellas down under.

Gold is double weave as I recall. It means the jacket is thicker and stronger. It's much harder for your opponent to grip, but it resists your own movements like a straight jacket at times.


----------



## compleks (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks mate!


----------



## Marvin (Jun 15, 2005)

Gold Weave is kinda in between single and doube weave, I like the gold because it is not a thin as the single weave. I have an Atama and I like it a lot!
Marvin


----------

